# Plow ???



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a 2007 Suzuki 450 King Quad, and I am thinking about putting the Cabela's 60" universal plow kit on it.
I have never plowed with a ATV, any thoughts ? , Good, Bad or ugly ?

my age is sneaking up on me, 65, I am thinking the plow should be easier than my 27" snowblower ?.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## F. Thompson (Jan 9, 2014)

Good luck Kevin. We sold our plow and Quad because it was too much of a jolt to my shoulders. We had our shoulder replaced and just turned 66 . Ended up buying a snow blower for our John Deere tractor. 

Best of luck


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a Polaris sportsman 500 with a 60 in. plow. I enjoy plowing better than the snow blowing back in my face. I take my time and push the snow back further than I need to early in the winter. The snow blower may be a cleaner looking job and I know those little cabs on them helps the snow blowing back on you.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

I plow with my Arctic Cat 550, 50" plow. Only issue is the cable lifting up and down wears out and breaks. I've heard of synthetic rope but don't know if it would be any better. Thoughts ?


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

flyting said:


> I have a Polaris sportsman 500 with a 60 in. plow. I enjoy plowing better than the snow blowing back in my face. I take my time and push the snow back further than I need to early in the winter. The snow blower may be a cleaner looking job and I know those little cabs on them helps the snow blowing back on you.




I'm at the age I like slow and easy, and I have chains for all 4 tires too if needed ?, and plenty of room to push it. I think that I can even do most of my sidewalks too.
I even thought about putting a snowblower on it, but can't justify 5 or 6K for one.

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have a 1995 King Quad and have been plowing with it since I got it. Get a winch to lift it, a battery maintainer and a little weight. Make sure you push it back cause once you stop, it'll freeze there and it will be like a brick wall. Mittens and a windshield aren't a bad idea either.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Also in 60's here, and prefer to plow. Am using a Honda Foreman 450, no chains, and a winch to lift. If you have room to maneuver, I like it better than a snowblower. Harder in tight spaces, if you have long runs it does a great job, start in the middle of the driveway and go up and down a few times and lickety split you're done.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Guys.
I already have a 2,500 pound winch on it, might need to switch some cable over to the winch Rope ?.
I guess that I will have to see on that ?.
driveway pushes will be about 80'
and I am hoping that I can do most of my sidewalks too ?, almost 200' of them.
but it's all in a pretty open area, so I have plenty of room to maneuver.
in the past it hardly ever got used except on my hunting trips out west, so I always keep a Battery Tender on it now, before I started doing that, I had to replace the battery about every 18 months.

Kevin


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I plow with a 350 rancher. Before that I used a blower on my lawn tractor. The quad does it a lot quicker and works in a heavy wet snow that plugs up a blower. As said push the snow back as far as you can at the beginning of winter because once the banks are there you can't move them back later. Also plow every time you get a couple inches of snow, if you wait until there is 5-6" it will take a lot longer because of the small size of the plow compared to a plow on a truck.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

brigeton said:


> I plow with a 350 rancher. Before that I used a blower on my lawn tractor. The quad does it a lot quicker and works in a heavy wet snow that plugs up a blower. As said push the snow back as far as you can at the beginning of winter because once the banks are there you can't move them back later. Also plow every time you get a couple inches of snow, if you wait until there is 5-6" it will take a lot longer because of the small size of the plow compared to a plow on a truck.



Thanks.
My Wife says that I am OCD, even with the blower, if we are getting much snow, I will go out several times and clean things up, our driveway is concrete, and I like to keep it snow free.

Kevin


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Screw those winch lifted plows and getting off to shift the angles, I have this(the solid one piece) and love it.

https://www.bossplow.com/en/products/utv-atv-equipment/atv-plow-blade


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I wonder the price on those things?

You can get a winch for $50 now.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> I wonder the price on those things?
> 
> You can get a winch for $50 now.


2k, no denying it's not cheap but Boss engineered the heck out of the fit and finish of the brackets and hydraulic unit. It responds instantly.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

pike man said:


> I plow with my Arctic Cat 550, 50" plow. Only issue is the cable lifting up and down wears out and breaks. I've heard of synthetic rope but don't know if it would be any better. Thoughts ?


I took my cable off my new Teryx4 for the winter and replaced it with a 2" wide strap. I got the strap at a local farm store. It has a loop on one end and I cut it down to length (14' for my 5000lb winch) and trim the spool end so it will start in the hole on the spool. I had this same setup on my old Rhino with the same 6' blade and never wore out the strap.


----------



## justincasei812 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a Kawasaki 360 with a plow and a manual lift. I like that much better than my snow blower. I do have a bigger driveway with a turnaround and circle so I had to figure out a pattern to get it done the most efficient way. Everyone who said push it back as far as you can is right. Once it freezes that is as far as you are going with the snow. I was out yesterday moving snow piles back further with the warmer weather before everything freezes back up again.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I have a 60" cycle country on my Can Am 500. I don't see where you mention it but 4 wheel drive is a must for us. My brother and I plow over a 1/2 mile road in all winter to our cabin with 2 machines. I actually enjoy it and it does a fantastic job. Like mentioned early on push it back much farther than you think you need to. It can stack up fast.

I have pushed over a foot of snow with this set up but I try not to let it get to that point.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I have a 60” Moose blade on a 450 Honda Foremen. It has Zilla mud tires for traction so no chains are required. I remove the 50’ steel winch cable in the fall and replace it with a 1/4” diameter10’ long Spectra synthetic rope. The winch is a Warn from an Atv from 1993. 

My drive is 450’ long and wide. I live at the Tip of the Mitt so it gets used 30-40 times a winter. I also keep my neighbors drive open all winter to make it look like someone lives there and for emergency vehicles. Quality products last. Make sure your plow has a replaceable water bar on the bottom of the blade. An extra pair of shoes is not a bad idea either. They last about 2 seasons with all the plowing I do.

I use a battery tender when not in use.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Jimbos said:


> 2k, no denying it's not cheap but Boss engineered the heck out of the fit and finish of the brackets and hydraulic unit. It responds instantly.


I'll stay with a winch, hydraulics have their own set of potential problems and most are not a quick fix. I only get off twice to angle the blade and it's nice to get a stretch and/or grab the mail.


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

I too am at that 60 yr. mark and use a cycle country manual blade on a honda foreman 450...I think it is a 92 model...fantastic and really moves the snow especially when it is bitterly cold...I plow an airport with it...still has the original battery in it!!!


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

One other thing, I have a Warn plow. Warn sells a little winch that is just for the plow and mounts on the plow. Don't buy it. Mine failed after a short time and I bought a regular winch for about $50 at Family Farm & Home. It has run for several years now.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

deepwoods said:


> I have a 60" cycle country on my Can Am 500. I don't see where you mention it but 4 wheel drive is a must for us. My brother and I plow over a 1/2 mile road in all winter to our cabin with 2 machines. I actually enjoy it and it does a fantastic job. Like mentioned early on push it back much farther than you think you need to. It can stack up fast.
> 
> I have pushed over a foot of snow with this set up but I try not to let it get to that point.



Yep i did forget that part. lol. it is 4 wheel drive with a locking differential.

Kevin


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Buckykm1, I used that same King Quad for plowing for two years. I used a winch to lift and had to manually turn the blade. It was always a lot of fun plowing with it. I did both drives and all the sidewalks. When I got done I would do the neighbors and then look for more. I had a 10' high by about 20' diameter pile that I could plow to the top the first year. It was a ball.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BTW I forgot to mention that until 3 years ago my plowing was a in excess of 1000 ft. I did my neighbors also, that was just as long. Now it's about 600 ft.


----------



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

I have a KFI 60” tapered blade on my Kodiak 700. I love it. Would never go back to a blower. Much quicker and easier. I was going to use chains but since I have started plowing with it, tires haven’t slipped once without chains. I just keep mine in 4wd low gear. I use winch system as well. First time plowing, I was floored with how much snow it’ll move without hesitation.


----------



## pete d (Dec 18, 2017)

pike man said:


> I plow with my Arctic Cat 550, 50" plow. Only issue is the cable lifting up and down wears out and breaks. I've heard of synthetic rope but don't know if it would be any better. Thoughts ?


----------



## pete d (Dec 18, 2017)

try using stainless steel cable we use it on truck doors as well as car wash doors hope this helps


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I believe the reason it breaks is because of the roller radius not rusting.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

60 inch cycle country on my 650 4wd can am w/ synthetic rope, going on 11 years with no problems. chains on all 4 tires. get the thicker synthetic rope or it will break sooner or later.


----------



## Trunrth1 (Sep 3, 2017)

buckykm1 said:


> I have a 2007 Suzuki 450 King Quad, and I am thinking about putting the Cabela's 60" universal plow kit on it.
> I have never plowed with a ATV, any thoughts ? , Good, Bad or ugly ?
> 
> my age is sneaking up on me, 65, I am thinking the plow should be easier than my 27" snowblower ?.
> ...


I have a 1998 Yamaha 350 Big Bear 4x4. The plow came with it and I had to purchase a winch. I am on my 3rd winch now. This time bought a 2500 lb one. I also have chains but have never needed them. I love the quad for removing snow and look forward to it every year. Sometimes on the heavy snow years you have to raise the blade up and push the snow back a little more so you have more room to push it. But you will get used to knowing where and how to do it with experience. I have a nice snow blower also but hardly ever use it. 
Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## Mike9599 (Feb 6, 2015)

buckykm1 said:


> I have a 2007 Suzuki 450 King Quad, and I am thinking about putting the Cabela's 60" universal plow kit on it.
> I have never plowed with a ATV, any thoughts ? , Good, Bad or ugly ?
> 
> my age is sneaking up on me, 65, I am thinking the plow should be easier than my 27" snowblower ?.
> ...


I have a 1999 500 Suzuki Quad runner with cycle country plow. Have been using plow since I got machine in 2000. They do a great job. Easy to remove and attach. Make sure the plow fits your year of machine. Heavy wet snow they struggle, other then that they do a good job.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

pete d said:


> try using stainless steel cable we use it on truck doors as well as car wash doors hope this helps


I tried that initially and the cable lasted only a month. The 2" wide strap is way better than any cable I have tried.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I guess I'm the odd one here...I prefer a snow blower. I plow my driveways with my quad and keep my snowblower at my girlfriend's house (maintaining 3 driveways is awesome!). It takes about the same amount of time to plow vs blow but there is something very gratifying about having clean lines when finished.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Must not be 500 ft driveways to keep up with pushing.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I drove 65 miles one way last week to Cabela's in Grandville, after calling first and was told they had 2 60" plows in stock got there and they had ZERO, so I had to order one. going to my buddies Sunday to put it on in his heated shop.
That is the 3rd time the Grandville store has done that to me.
needless to say, from now on I will either just order what I want, or drive the extra 40 miles to Dundee.


----------



## tmitchell2889 (Oct 17, 2016)

MossyHorns said:


> I took my cable off my new Teryx4 for the winter and replaced it with a 2" wide strap. I got the strap at a local farm store. It has a loop on one end and I cut it down to length (14' for my 5000lb winch) and trim the spool end so it will start in the hole on the spool. I had this same setup on my old Rhino with the same 6' blade and never wore out the strap.
> View attachment 290390


Great idea. Definitely going to borrow this one as my cable wench is starting to get a little frayed.

I have a 2015 Polaris Sportsman ETX with a Polaris v-plow and Superwinch 2000# electric winch. Cannot beat it! I will never go back to shoveling or snow blowing.

Having a plow that you can adjust the angle make the job much easier. I would not screw around with the manual lift plows. Just my opinion.


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

i have a moose plow 48'' steel use it to push sand and gravel too, love it been plowing with it 10 years i plow 1200' of private road then my drive, like the others say, take it back as far you can first, i use a Warren wench 2500, only issue break a cable now and then, might try that rope they have out now.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Hydraulic and all switch controlled with no straps or cables. Plus it's made in Michigan.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I ended up going with a 60" Cabela's, it does a Awesome job, and was easy to install.
I wish that I would have put one on years ago.


----------



## Trunrth1 (Sep 3, 2017)

I knew you would like a plow better than a blower. They are fun and easy. After 20 years with mine it's looking a little beat up, I may have to replace it in another 5 years.


----------



## Trunrth1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Jimbos said:


> Hydraulic and all switch controlled with no straps or cables. Plus it's made in Michigan.
> 
> View attachment 305117


How much is it? Can they be retro fitted for a 1998 Big Bear?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Trunrth1 said:


> How much is it? Can they be retro fitted for a 1998 Big Bear?


I haven't been on Boss's site in quite a while, when I picked up that plow they were initially pretty limited on the machines that they made them for but I was an early buyer, the place I got it from Truck and Trailer Specialties in Boyne Falls I was their first ATV plow purchaser.
It's a mid-frame mount and the engineering that went into it was really something, everything fit together like a glove but it works flawlessly and instantaneously.
With all that said it's not cheap about 2 grand. I had just sold my old Arctic Cat 300 and used that money on the plow.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’ll be putting my plow back on later today. 3”-6” is in tonight’s forecast. I took it off to collect maple syrup.


----------

